# 

## LAEN

. 
....  

       .   
 , ,    ,    ,     "   "" "... 
  ...   
 :)

----------


## Ch!p

3.21 ("")    .    .
 . .    .  ,      5.5 ( . )
     (. . )    ,  .
,   ,     ,  䳿   " ",   ""     .
   ,           - "" .
 , ,  ,     ,    . 
     ,      . ѳ  . . .
 ,     ,  ""     ,     . 
 ,     ,     "",         .

----------


## LAEN

> ,   ,     ,  䳿   " ",   ""     .
>    ,           - "" .

      Һ    . .    ,      ,   .  ""   ,     ,    -   .   

> ,   ,     ,  䳿   " ",   ""     .
>    ,           - "" .

      Һ    . .    ,      ,   .  ""   ,     ,    -   .

----------


## tayatlas

> ""     ,     .

                    100 .         .....    

> Һ    . .    ,      ,   .  ""   ,     ,    -   .

           . ,    (  ),            . ...... .     -        .

----------


## LAEN

> -        .

  -.    -      180 .

----------

> 180 .

          ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ...

          !

----------


## AlexDS

"  " :)))    ,   15-     " "  " "     .   

> 3.21 ("")    .    .
>  . .    .  ,      5.5 ( . )
>      (. . )    ,  .
> ,   ,     ,  䳿   " ",   ""     .
>    ,           - "" .
>  , ,  ,     ,    . 
>      ,      . ѳ  . . .
>  ,     ,  ""     ,     . 
>  ,     ,     "",         .

   ,    " "        .        ...  .... 
    ii,      .   4-              " ",     ,     .

----------


## AnD

> ...

   LAEN      ,    (http://pddua.com/33/5.26/)
        .
ps:

----------

.     ,  5.26,     180 ,       .

----------


## pierro

""      ,     .        "    ",   .     ,        -   .      -  .     ,    ))) 
          ))).   ,        Cherry QQ  ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ,

         -  .  . 
          , ""   ""   , , ,        .  
    , , , ,      ,      ,     . ..   .  , ,       ,   .

----------


## Ch!p

. ,     (http://goo.gl/maps/Ihk1O)  2 :
1.      -  .          .
2.             .
  

> 8.7. ...    **             .

  ,               .
           .  

> 16.9....ϳ         ,      ** ,      ()         ,     .

     ,     ""   , : ",  ?"

----------


## tayatlas

> ,     ""   , : ",  ?"

          ,      ?        (  )   ? 
         ,  
      (   .  )    . ..                    .     ,    ,   .

----------


## LAEN

> ,               .

     ,    ,   .

----------


## Ch!p

*tayatlas*,   .
       "  "

----------


## vladd

> **  ,    ,   .

  +1 
  ""   ""   ,     ',       ,     ,      ,    (" "....?       ?) 
       ""  :  

> !
>     ?

    ,    "",   "  " (        ?).

----------


## Sir_2006

> (   .  )    . ..                    .

   !

----------


## 23q

> . ,     (http://goo.gl/maps/Ihk1O)  2 :
> 1.      -  .          .
> 2.             .
>  
> ,               .
>            . 
>    ,     ""   , : ",  ?"

  ,       ,     23-   !!!      ,  .
 ,   - -   ,   23-  ,

----------


## AnD

> ""  : 
>   ,    "",   "  " (        ?).

      :),  
         " "    .,   -        ?     .

----------


## Ch!p

> ,   - -   ,   23-  ,

   .
   ,    .

----------

.   ,  .  (  ).   "   ".      2 )

----------

,    !

----------


## LAEN

> ,  .  (  ).   "   ".      2 )

    /        5    3.

----------

3 
   ...

----------


## LAEN

**,

----------

.  ,   -,        " "

----------


## 23q

,  ,        ?    ?

----------


## alexx76

> ,  ,        ?    ?

   )     

> .  ,   -,        " "

    .       )                .     .

----------

*alexx76*, ,   .  ,   ,    . "   ",       .    ,      / .
       ,  .      ,  "   ".        babla.net   ,     .

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*, ,   .  ,   ,    . "   ",       .    ,      / .
>        ,  .      ,  "   ".        babla.net   ,     .

     !.

----------

,    ...

----------


## alexx76

> ,    ...

     zero))
..

----------

> 

       , , ,  ..

----------


## alexx76

> , , ,  ..

    ..   .       . .

----------

> .

      . ,      .

----------

,     !          ,   .

----------


## Diam

,        )...

----------

